# 3d on odinary monitor??



## sanoob.tv (Dec 2, 2010)

i have downloaded 3d movies from the internet,i was wondering if there is any way to view 3d movies on odinary lcd(pc)??or in laptops

cud any one give me advice on how to view 3d on pc?
is there any need of additional requirements(Hardware or software)needed to be installed.

pls help me out?


----------



## nakulvit (Dec 3, 2010)

In one word. NO.

You need a 3D capable monitor along with a supported graphics card AND glasses.

If the movies that you have are anaglyph (red/blue tinted) then you just need the corresponding glasses. Just check for them online. You may also be able to buy them at some computer store. Although i'm not sure about that.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 3, 2010)

as nakulvit says...if the movies are in anaglyph (red/blue tinted), then glasses will be enough. but if they are stereoscopic 3d, you'll need a proper 3d setup with monitor & graphic card that supports it.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Dec 3, 2010)

First of all, both of you are wrong. 3D movies are perfectly viewable on ordinary monitors. However, they do not look even half as brilliant as they do n 3D monitors.

For anaglyph videos you will need glasses of the correct colour. There are 3 types of anaglyph, red/cyan(Green+Yellow, most common), green/magenta(blue+Red), Blue/yellow(Red+Green). As you can see, all the anaglyph types keep one primary color separate and mix the other two in one glass. That's how 3D effect is obtained.

If there is a single video stream with predefined colors, you can play it on any player and use the glasses. If there are 2 separate streams, you'll need stereoscopic player and proper codecs installed on your system (use klite). Keep in mind though that playing multiple Hi-Def streams simultaneously needs a lot of resources and if you are using 1080p streams, you'll need at least a 5670 or an equivalent card.

Keep the brightness of the monitor a little higher than ordinary when using glasses.


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 3, 2010)

agree with Cool Buddy...3D movies that are shown in the cinema halls do not have 3D TV setup for them ...they are projected on simple/same screen with same projector. A pair of those glasses will do, for particular kind of movie.


----------



## mobilogist (Dec 3, 2010)

If the movies are in anaglyph (red/blue tinted), then glasses will be enough: make your 3D glasses as per attachment.

thank you.


----------



## manoj_299 (Dec 3, 2010)

Last Oct I went to Nandan Kanan Orrisa. They have some 3D movie on wildlife about 10 mins duration. They just played the DVD in ordinary DVD player and a CRT TV 21" or 24" not sure. Just they Make the room very dark and give us glasses to wear. It was perfect no problem at all. Though their glasses were big and heavy not paper one and dont seems like 2 colors method.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 3, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> First of all, both of you are wrong. 3D movies are perfectly viewable on ordinary monitors. However, they do not look even half as brilliant as they do n 3D monitors.
> 
> For anaglyph videos you will need glasses of the correct colour. There are 3 types of anaglyph, red/cyan(Green+Yellow, most common), green/magenta(blue+Red), Blue/yellow(Red+Green). As you can see, all the anaglyph types keep one primary color separate and mix the other two in one glass. That's how 3D effect is obtained.
> 
> ...



i am a bit confused. after using the stereoscopic player, will those red/cyan glasses work or do we need any other glasses?


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm amazed why is everyone running after "3D"??

Is it really worth?


----------



## manoj_299 (Dec 4, 2010)

Really speaking guys, I watch both (Ordinary 3D TV with Glass and 3D by Nvidia set last year in Compass) I found difference but not alot. On CRT TV they show everything in Dark Room whereas I can see everything clearly on Nvidia sets in compass without Dark room but in public. Pic quality was better in Compass show.

I can say frankly its not worth to invest now on 3D set Completly with Nvidia with momitor or Graphics card.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Dec 5, 2010)

well according to me 3D is a hype as of now ! Well you can't buy so much costly devices for watching a movie !


----------



## Kishal (Dec 5, 2010)

any word on the arrival of 3d capable laptops in india (except the asus g51j). i mean lappies like y560d and envy17 3d


----------



## nakulvit (Dec 6, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> First of all, both of you are wrong. 3D movies are perfectly viewable on ordinary monitors. However, they do not look even half as brilliant as they do n 3D monitors.
> 
> For anaglyph videos you will need glasses of the correct colour. There are 3 types of anaglyph, red/cyan(Green+Yellow, most common), green/magenta(blue+Red), Blue/yellow(Red+Green). As you can see, all the anaglyph types keep one primary color separate and mix the other two in one glass. That's how 3D effect is obtained.
> 
> ...



His question was about the hardware. In which case he does require a monitor which is 3D capable. Since NVIDIA'S 3D Vision is the only commercially accessible solution, you will also need a monitor which is "3D Vision Ready". This basically means a refresh rate of over 120Hz. And also the shutter glasses bundled.

In all probability the files he downloaded are the Bluray rips of 3D movies



> agree with Cool Buddy...3D movies that are shown in the cinema halls do not have 3D TV setup for them ...they are projected on simple/same screen with same projector. A pair of those glasses will do, for particular kind of movie.



No. The projectors are not the same. They are totally different. The image you see on screen is polarised. The projector does this. Hence you can use any screen. But you still need the glasses. The polarisation differs across IMAX 3D (Linear) and Real D (Circular).


----------

